#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-30
<HazRPG> wow its dead in here today :P
<seiflotfy> HazRPG: u familiar with Vala ?
<seiflotfy> its c# syntax more or less
<HazRPG> seiflotfy: nope I'm not
<HazRPG> C# I'm sort of use to
<seiflotfy> ok lets get you to wrtie some code then
<seiflotfy> gimmie a moment for a tiny bug
<ali_> السلام عليك ياشباب
<thelinuxer> ali_: و عليكم السلام
<thelinuxer> ashams: EgyParadox MFawzy seiflotfy HazRPG d4de hey guys can u please help ali_ ?
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> hi EgyParadox :)
<ashams> hi ali_
<EgyParadox> ali_
<ashams> hi thelinuxer o/
<thelinuxer> hi ashams
<ali_> 'E:Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<thelinuxer> ashams: can u please push for the council meeting ? and try to make on IRC please ?
<ali_> Anyone can help
<ali_> 'E:Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<ashams> thelinuxer, it's too hard to make it on IRC, you know, ppl totally unfamiliar :(
<ashams> ali_, I'm searching on it
<ashams> thelinuxer, I talked to anas on fb and he probably wont come
<ali_> ashams, me to and try mutli solutions
<ashams> thelinuxer,  I'll invite the whole team on the general ml
<thelinuxer> ashams: seriously IRC is a lot better
<thelinuxer> to allow people to follow what the council is doing
<thelinuxer> specially that we had a lot of down time ...
<thelinuxer> there were complains about the 4 month period
<thelinuxer> and considering it short, now it's evern shorter ...
<ashams> ok, I'll try with them, hope they accept
<thelinuxer> ashams: i don't think you should invite anyone outside the council
<thelinuxer> not even me
<ali_> 'E:Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<ashams> thelinuxer, Y? this doesn't make sense
<thelinuxer> we will tell people about the meeting
<thelinuxer> and they can come and follow ..
<ashams> ali_, what are you trying to do when it gives you this?
<ashams> thelinuxer, ok, dude
<thelinuxer> participation is not a necessity
<ashams> one sec
<ali_> ashams, http://askubuntu.com/questions/34179/update-manager-can-not-open-due-to-missing-var-lib-dpkg-status
<ashams> ali_, hahaha, I'm on it :-)
<ashams> ali_, have you tried any of these commands?
<ashams> thelinuxer, mgamal wont agree, he will want it in person, methink
<thelinuxer> ashams: we can convince mgamal
<thelinuxer> just it would easier for everyone to follow your meeting on IRC
<thelinuxer> also u'll have the log
<ali_> ashams,  Prolem solved
<ashams> ali_, coool
<thelinuxer> reporting will be easier isA
<ali_> thelinuxer, about mouse wireless problem
<ashams> thelinuxer, but wazery and jonathan have no connection already
<thelinuxer> ali_: the problem is that I am outside cairo and the internet connection is horrible :D
<ali_> thelinuxer, mouse brand rock tech
<thelinuxer> ashams: can u please help him again with the mouse problem ?
<ali_> thelinuxer, OK
<ashams> sure, I just don't know enough about it
<ashams> ali_, what happens plz
<ashams> ?
<thelinuxer> it's a wireless mouse with that small usb part
<thelinuxer> it should be detected as normal usb mouse
<thelinuxer> but it causes the system to hang, am i right ali_ ?
<ashams> ali_, "small usb port"?
<thelinuxer> part*
<ashams> part? ezay ya3ni, ya ali_ :-)
<ashams> hahaha
<thelinuxer> bos it's a bluetooth mouse
<thelinuxer> bas it's not directly connected to the pc with bluetooth
<thelinuxer> there is a small bluetooth usb stick keda
<ashams> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<thelinuxer> u insert it into the usb port and the mouse is detected by the system as normal usb mouse
<thelinuxer> ashams: back to the meeting issue
<ashams> so the problem is about detecting that external bluetooth device
<thelinuxer> if there is an issue related specifically to this meeting then I guess it's ok
<thelinuxer> ashams: but we should try our best to make it on IRC
<ashams> thelinuxer, what issue ya man, you are too ambiguous today...
<thelinuxer> i mean is there is an issue that would need this meeting to be offline then go ahead and do it offline, got it ?
<ashams> yes
<ashams> thelinuxer, what you think should be added to the agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2012-02-0X
<thelinuxer> r we done with ali_'s problem :D ?
<thelinuxer> we should have a separate page for council meetins, don't u think ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, no way
<thelinuxer> y >
<ashams> council should stay inside the loop, not separate
<thelinuxer> ?
<ashams> even I thought why it uses separate ml after all
<ashams> ali_, 's problem; searching
<thelinuxer> what do u mean by inside the loop ?
<thelinuxer> what if someone is interested in council meetings only, they should find it easily not look through a big list
<thelinuxer> bos the same trick we use for the meetings listing we can do it in the same page
<thelinuxer> different search path ...
<ashams>  if someone is interested in council meetings only, let him/her go find another team
<ashams> ubuntu-eg is not about the council
<ashams> council is just a spit on team's face, and have nothing with the real activity
<ashams> if some1 wants to be active, let him/her be active
<ashams> what him/her would do if s/he can't vote in
<ashams> council meetings should be announced on the general ml and minutes will follow
<ashams> if s/he want to follow that ml, s/he will find it, of course
<ashams> council is not a main part, just a side one :-)
<ashams> ali_, have you tried to install the bluetooth device before connecting the mouse to it?
<ali_> ashams, How
<ashams> ali_, plz try to open terminal and run: sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<ashams> then run: bluetoothd
<ali_> I have problem can install any program
<ashams> then connect the usb part to see if it's detected
<ali_> ashams, http://askubuntu.com/questions/34179/update-manager-can-not-open-due-to-missing-var-lib-dpkg-status
<ali_> 'E:Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<seiflotfy> sorry was out
<seiflotfy> yo
<seiflotfy> hi ali_ how can i help
<ali_> 'E:Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<seiflotfy> ali_: "sudo rm -r /var/lib/dpkg/status"
<ali_> seiflotfy, can solved this problem
<ali_> dpkg: error: cannot scan updates directory `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/': No such file or directory
<ali_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ali_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<seiflotfy> ali_: can you do "cd /var/lib/dpkg && ls"
<ali_> seiflotfy, lock
<seiflotfy> try this
<seiflotfy> "sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status "
<ali_> seiflotfy, Ok
<ali_> seiflotfy, Next
<seiflotfy> try to open synaptic again
<seiflotfy> ashams: 7obby :P
<ashams> it looks like a pkg manager is unresponsive
<ashams> seiflotfy, duuuuuude, howdy ya m3allem :-)
<seiflotfy> im fine
<seiflotfy> lots and lots of work
<ashams> coool
<seiflotfy> 7aga te2ref
<ashams> hell, work is infinite
<seiflotfy> preach to the choir
<seiflotfy> ashams: we need to have more ppl on irc
<seiflotfy> its kinda sad that the ppl active on the channel are a handful
<ashams> man, I'm trying hard to do so, but in no avail
<ashams> ppl think it's geeky
<seiflotfy> its part of the opensource culture
<seiflotfy> how else can some1 discuss open topics
<seiflotfy> mialinglists kinda suck
<seiflotfy> :P
<ashams> problem in those guys seriously
<seiflotfy> yeah
<seiflotfy> we have a new active irc addict as it seems
<seiflotfy> HazRPG:
<seiflotfy> :P
<ashams> yeppers, welcome HazRPG
<ali_> seiflotfy, dpkg: error: cannot scan updates directory `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/': No such file or directory
<ali_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ashams> HazRPG, lol
<seiflotfy> ali_:
<ashams> ali_, plz kill all active pkg managers. use: sudo pkill dpkg
<seiflotfy> "sudo mkdir /var/lib/dpkg/updates" then  "sudo chmod 755 /var/lib/dpkg/updates"
<seiflotfy> ashams: if a pkg manager would be running he would get a locked error
<seiflotfy> i think ali somehow managed to mess up his system by deleting directories :/
<ashams> yeah, I thought I read some lock error before :(
<seiflotfy> yeah i thikn ur right
<ali_> seiflotfy, Next
<seiflotfy>  that is it
<ali_> seiflotfy, I try install mysql-server
<seiflotfy> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ali_> apt-get install mysql-server
<seiflotfy> tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<seiflotfy> "sudo apt-get update" first
<seiflotfy> do that
<ali_> E: Unable to locate package mysql-serve
<seiflotfy> ashams: can u talk him through how to enable the universe and multiverse repos?
<ashams> looks to be easy :-)
<ali_> E: Unable to locate package mysql-serve
<ali_> seiflotfy,
<ali_> ashams,
<ashams> ali_, the full command is: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ali_> I know
<ali_> and this error
<ashams> package name is mysql-server not mysql-serve
<ali_> E: Unable to locate package mysql-serve
<ashams> package name is "mysql-server" not "mysql-serve"
<ali_> ashams, OH sorry
<ashams> no worries
 * seiflotfy bows before master ashams
<ali_> ashams,    again error
<ali_> seiflotfy, error again
<ali_> dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<ali_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ashams> seiflotfy, get up, it made error too :P
<ali_> انا اتخنقت من الخطأ ده
<ashams> hahah
<ali_> وبصراحه مش عاوز انزل نسخه جديدة دى 5 مره
<seiflotfy> you must have done some weird command to make this happen
<ali_> ashams, I hate this folder pdkg
<ashams> ali_, it looks like you don't have the /var/lib/dpkg at all
<ali_> مش فاهم
<ashams> seiflotfy, u think reconfiguring dpkg would fix this?
<ali_> seiflotfy, Me too
<seiflotfy> yeah but i think he needs dpkg for that
<seiflotfy> lol
<seiflotfy> ali_: never touch any file with sudo
<seiflotfy> try to use the user interface
<seiflotfy> ali_: sudo synaptic
<ashams> hehe :-)
<ali_> seiflotfy, command not found
<ashams> ali_,  open terminal(Ctrl+Alt+T) and run:
<ashams> sudo dpkg-reconfigure dpkg
<seiflotfy> ashams: i am thinking of asking him to give me ssh :P
<seiflotfy> lol
<ashams> lol
<ashams> looks like you have no shell at all
<ali_> ashams, No thing happen
<ashams> cool
<ali_> seiflotfy, No real ip
<ashams> no try to install: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ali_> مش عارف انزل اى حاجة بسبب المشكلة دى
<ashams> ali_, frankly, I think you have serious problems with your disk
<ashams> big part of your system is corrupted
<ashams> including bash
<ashams> that's why you installed it 5 times
<ali_> يعنى انزل نظام جديد
<ashams> it gets corrupted after you install
<ali_> بجد انا مش عارف ليه ال ubuntu مش ماشى على الاب توب
<ali_> مع العلم انى شغال بيه من فتره
<ashams> شكلها في حاجة في الهارد
<ashams> انا شاكك في باد سكتور
<ali_> لالا
<ali_> المشكلة فى ال dpkg
<ashams> لا مش في dpkg
<ali_> انا صراحه قرفت من المجلد ده
<ali_> لالا هو ده
<ashams> والا كنت عرفت تشغل synaptic
<ali_> مفش مشكلة فى الهارد
<ali_> مش عارف اشغله على شان هو اصلا مش مموجود على الجهاز
<ali_> ومش عارف انزله بسبب المشكلة
<ali_> على العموم متشكر انا احتمال انزله تانى او اكبر دماغى
<ashams> طب هادور على حل للمشكلة دي
<ali_> لاانه دى المره ال 5
<ashams> هو اصدار كام؟
<ali_> ubuntu 11.10
<ali_> 64bit
<ashams> ali_, لحظة كدة
<ali_> ashams, OK
<ashams> ali_, plz run the following commands one-by-one in your terminal(Ctrl+Alt+T) and (Ctrl+Shift+V) to paste into terminal:
<ashams> cd /var/lib/apt
<ashams> sudo mv lists lists.old
<ashams> sudo mkdir -p lists/partial
<ashams> sudo apt-get update
<ali_> 1 Min
<ali_> ashams, working but i still waiting finished
<ashams> ali_, ok, please wait for it
<ali_> ashams, Done
<ashams> ali_, good, now try to install: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ashams> ya mosahhel :)
<ali_> ashams, error again
<ali_> dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<ali_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ashams> ali_, tayb, will try another solutions
<ali_> ashams, OK
<ashams> thelinuxer, wb ;-)
<thelinuxer> ashams: horrible internet connection
<ashams> welcome to my normal world :-(
<thelinuxer> ashams: u don't know how horrible it is
<ashams> thelinuxer, where r u?
<thelinuxer> marsa alam
<thelinuxer> no land lines just 3G
<thelinuxer> and it's really really horrible
<thelinuxer> actually ana ba3d marsa alam kaman
<ashams> raye7 fein, feih baltageyah ya m3allem
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> ana mesh raye7 fe 7eta
<thelinuxer> this is a business trip ya man
<ashams> thelinuxer, ok ya 3am el businessman :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: 7ekd tabaky dah ya ostaz :P ?
<ashams> la2 dah mesh 7ekd, da 2arrr be3eed 3annak :P
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> ta3ala makany
<thelinuxer> i am in hell here el sara7a
<thelinuxer> i can't sleep at night
<thelinuxer> no internet connection
<thelinuxer> no internet connection at my bedroom ..
<thelinuxer> no phones almost all day
<ashams> buck this
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> bandetta forever
<ashams> looool
<ashams> thelinuxer, man, I got membership 10 days ago and I got nothing about the ubuntu email, u think something is wrong?
<ashams> what happened with you?
<thelinuxer> what?!
<thelinuxer> u got membership without telling me?!!?!!
<thelinuxer> and 10 bucking days ago!!!?!
<ashams> yep
<thelinuxer> it's just an alias
<ashams> thelinuxer, they asked why we haven't get approval so far
<thelinuxer> u have to set it up yourself
<thelinuxer> and u told them what ?
<ashams> ya ragel
<ashams> one sec
<ashams> i'll get the log
<thelinuxer> i really can't read the log right now
<thelinuxer> i am in the middle of something
<thelinuxer> and for no reason the fire alarm was triggered!!!
<ashams> thelinuxer, I told them we were about to do that a couple of months ago, but decided to get better organization first
<thelinuxer> that's pretty cool ...
<thelinuxer> ashams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<ashams> thelinuxer, thanks man
<thelinuxer> ashams: yw don't forget to add yourself to the ubuntu network on facebook ba2a ..
<ashams> thelinuxer, it's the first thing on my plate
<ashams> lo0l
<thelinuxer> :C
<thelinuxer> :D
<ashams> haaaaaaaaaaaaah, it worked
<thelinuxer> ashams: eshta
<thelinuxer> ashams: have u seen this http://www.google.com/logos/lem/ ?
<ashams> noooo
<thelinuxer> check it out it's cool
<ashams> thelinuxer, this is coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<thelinuxer> read this too http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2011/12/how-world-was-open-sourced.html
<thelinuxer> yala i will go now
<thelinuxer> ciao
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-01
<sherif> saba7 el 5eir
<sherif> 7ad y3rf ezay akbr el 5at el 3rby 3shan so3'yr awy
<sherif> shokran mokdmn :)
<ashams> Hi sherif o/
<ashams> Good morning
<ashams> may I know which release is this? 11.04, 11.10 or what?
<sherif> gm ashams
<sherif> it's 11.10
<ashams> sherif, I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863624
<ashams> would you take a look, plz
<sherif> ok
<sherif> let me check
<sherif> thx :)
<sherif> it will help ashams
<ashams> cool
<sherif> will try to adjust
<ashams> ok
<ashams> good luck
<sherif> funny thing i had it installed before
<sherif> thx
<sherif> another issue
<ashams> ok, shoot
<ashams> what is it?
<sherif> flash application not workin fast on chromium
<ashams> is it fast on firefox?
<sherif> didnt try
<sherif> but i think it will be fast
<sherif> it works well on windows 7 on chrome
<ashams> so it's a chrom problem
<sherif> i guess
<ashams> I think it's ok on win7 and not on linux because chrom doesn't run natively on linux
<ashams> it uses it's customized-wine
<ashams> to run cross platforms
<sherif> well i use chromium not chrome
<ashams> so it's normal to be slower than on win
<ashams> I know, I just abbreviate it :)
<sherif> so i shud install ff again?
<ashams> why? it's not it's problem
<ashams> try to make chromium a bit lighter
<sherif> firefox
<sherif> huh
<sherif> how
<ashams> is chromium runs fast in general?
<sherif> yup
<sherif> very fast
<sherif> just flash games on FB
<sherif> not workin
<sherif> very slow
<ashams> ah
<ashams> that's weird
<ashams> let search on this
<sherif> i have adobe flash installed
<sherif> there r 2 adobe flash plugins in store
<sherif> do u know which one to install
<sherif> the installed one is for mozilla
<ashams> sherif, and the other one for what?
<ashams> I mean, what's the differance between them?
<sherif> dunno
<sherif> its just weird
<sherif> look at this
<sherif> as I read here (see link below) - it's some trouble with cookies... seems like it's true
<sherif> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=3a90178b2b76e3ec&hl=en
<sherif> I have:
<sherif> google chrome 15....
<sherif> ubuntu 11.10 x64
<sherif> solution:
<sherif> 1) open incognito mode in chrome
<sherif> 2) go to www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer
<sherif> 3) choose your system (ubuntu x64)
<sherif> 4) and install (and it's should install properly!)
<sherif> 5) restart main chrome window
<sherif> 6) voala...
<sherif> hope it's will be halpful for some one :)
<sherif> wut is incognito mode?
<ashams> it's like safe mode on ff, or some
<sherif> yh
<sherif> now im lost
<sherif> many versions to download
<ashams> ah no, it's like the private browsing
<sherif> yum for linux
<ashams> where is that?
<sherif> yh
<sherif> when i opened the page in that mode
<sherif> now it ask me to select version to install
<sherif> first choice YUM for linux
<sherif> theres apt for ubuntu 10.04+
<sherif> i think this is the right one
<sherif> but im 10.11
<ashams> yes
<ashams> it's 10.04+
<ashams> means above 10.04
<sherif> ok
<sherif> i selected this
<sherif> now it says my browser Firefox
<sherif> lol
<sherif> n cant change it
<ashams> what?.............
<ashams> wierd
<ashams> would you remove that flash and visit youtube
<ashams> some utube vid will tell you u don't have flashplayer and will link you
<sherif> r u sure
<ashams> NO :)
<sherif> good
<sherif> :D
<ashams> haha let's ruin it :P
<ashams> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<sherif> wut is HUD?
<ashams> Heads Up Display
<ashams> a new way that would be perfect if you hate menus
<ashams> focus on items that you want to reach, instead of where is it
<sherif> Using the﻿ HUD to change status. Totally useless. The click is faster.
<sherif> well
<ashams> haha :)
<ashams> I shouldn't give you that link :P
<ashams> http://www.muktware.com/articles/3244/ubuntus-hud-explained-why-its-great-idea
<sherif> im still beginner
<sherif> dont wont go further now
<sherif> want
<ashams> you won't choose, just will find yourself hungry to try things :)
<ashams> True Story
<sherif> haha
<sherif> yh
<sherif> i will do alot of things until i format linux
<sherif> n go back to windows
<ashams> haha :-)
<sherif> i installed FF again
<sherif> let me check
<ashams> coool
<sherif> its even worse now
<sherif> :S
<ashams> good
<ashams> so, do you want to remove the whole browser then install it again? >:-)
<sherif> which browser
<sherif> both not working
<sherif> someone told me the video card not installed on the write driver
<sherif> i think its big problem
<sherif> and the other problem is arabic font size very small n when i increase it latin letter become huge
<sherif> now i wanna die
<sherif> lol
<ashams> maybe you should chane the arabic font not make it large?
<ashams> change*
<sherif> u mean in the browser?
<ashams> no, I mean globally, the first problem
<sherif> how
<sherif> from advanced settings tool?
<ashams> from software center
<sherif> ok i already downloaded the tool
<sherif> now im at fonts tab
<sherif> there r
<sherif> default font
<sherif> document font
<sherif> monospace font
<sherif> window title font
<sherif> which one to chane
<sherif> change
<ashams> which one you want to change?
<ashams> global?
<ashams> do you see some button to rest it back to defaults if things missed up?
<ashams> reset*
<sherif> nope
<sherif> i can write them on paper
<sherif> it let me change type n size
<sherif> but dont know yet which one to change
<sherif> ashams wut is amd64
<ashams> sherif, sorry, I was away
<ashams> it's another architicture of computer design
<sherif> wb bro
<sherif> am i amd?
<ashams> mmmmm almost yes
<sherif> cool
<ashams> :)
<sherif> now i removed flash n youtube still works
<sherif> lol
<ashams> haha
<sherif> shud i remove adobe flash player plugin downloader too
<ashams> no need
<sherif> hmmm
<sherif> it says i must remove it to install the other version
<sherif> welcome MFawzy
<ashams> ok, then do it
<ashams> ;
<ashams> 0
<ashams> :)
<sherif> but
<sherif> i dont think it will work
<sherif> its a global problem
<ashams> ok
<sherif> i red all the comments
<MFawzy> Hi sherif :) I'm sorry, but I'm going out shortly :D
<MFawzy> hi ashams :)
<sherif> Mfawzy cool happy to catch u
<ashams> hi MFawzy o/
<ashams> then no need to do it
<sherif> MFawzy do u know anything about the flash problem
<sherif> ok
<sherif> i wont
<ashams> hope he knows
<sherif> will just keep it as it's
<sherif> dont care anymore
<sherif> n he just left
<sherif> damn
<ashams> wb ;)
<ashams> un-damn
<ashams> ;P
<sherif> lol
<sherif> like he can help
<sherif> :D
<ashams> hehe
<sherif> when u play a game n then u quit ur desktop shrink how can u fix it back
<sherif> ashams do u know
<ashams> shit, this is even more wierd
<ashams> have you tried the resolution manager
<sherif> nvm
<sherif> i fixed it
<sherif> :)
<ashams> from Monitor settings?
<sherif> yup
<sherif> display
<ashams> ah
<sherif> is it 1366 or 1360
<ashams> shut up
<ashams> :P
<sherif> i guess 1366
<sherif> lol
<ashams> lol
<sherif> am i askin 2 much
<ashams> nooo
<sherif> yess
<ashams> it's just you have some weird problems in there
<sherif> lol
<ashams> :D
<sherif> maybe my laptop doesnt like ubuntu
<ashams> HP hates ubuntu, do you?
<sherif> yup
<sherif> how do u know
<ashams> HPs hate it :/
<sherif> damn
<sherif> hate all linux?
<ashams> yep
<sherif> so bad
<ashams> graphics, drivers, bluetooth
<sherif> hey i got another weird problem
<ashams> sometimes sound
<sherif> :D
<ashams> hahahhahahahahahahahah
<sherif> ah
<ashams> lol
<sherif> when i open pidgin u know
<sherif> it hangs
<sherif> takes long time to open
<sherif> lol
<ashams> pidgin is not perfect
<sherif> which is better
<ashams> none
<ashams> it's the best :P
<sherif> yh
<sherif> they told me so
<ashams> but just not perfect
<sherif> developers sux
<ashams> TRUE
<sherif> i will go back to windows
<ashams> good for you
<ashams> what why?
<sherif> but it's like some force attract me here
<sherif> hmmm
<sherif> flash font
<ashams>  hahaha
<sherif> but font is ok
<sherif> maybe flash
<ashams> yeah
<sherif> do u play batte for wesnoth
<ashams> not so far, but will try it
<ashams> it's my first time to hear about it
<sherif> i just installed it
<sherif> they say its good
<ashams> will try it for sure
<sherif> cool
<ashams> thelinuxer, dude, plzdrop morocco team, they never respond even on irc :(
<thelinuxer> tayeb feeh 7ad tany ba2y men el Arabic teams momken yekoon interested ?
<saad_> Hey guys
<thelinuxer> hi saad_
<saad_> How are you ya basha? :)
<thelinuxer> fine el 7amdulelah :) how r u ?
<saad_> I am fine el7amdolelah
<thelinuxer> the slow connection is really killing me!!
<thelinuxer> ashams: answer me man
<saad_> Lol
<ashams> thelinuxer, I guess no
<thelinuxer> saad_: u can't imagine how slow it is!!
<thelinuxer> tayeb cool
<thelinuxer> ashams: this simplifies it
<ashams> lol
<thelinuxer> we will only wait for last reply
<thelinuxer> ashams: please help me with something ..
<thelinuxer> i need the logs for the developer week
<ashams> sure
<saad_> thelinuxer: Usb modem?
<thelinuxer> but can't google it
<ashams> so you want it on mail?
<thelinuxer> howa usb ah ... bas i am in the middle of nowhere :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: mail would be good ...i guess
<saad_> LOL
<saad_> vodafone? :D
<saad_> 3ndk sl3wa? :D
<ashams> ok, cool
<thelinuxer> ashams: or links law el page mafehash sho3'l keteer
<thelinuxer> saad_: lool ana shoft embare7 kalb 3'areeb kont 7'ayef la yekoon sel3awa :D
<saad_> LOLLLLLL
<saad_> el sodfff di =)))
<thelinuxer> when ur walking in the dark in the desert anything can happen ...
<saad_> Yea
<saad_> that's what I hate about cairo
<thelinuxer> it's not cairo
<thelinuxer> ana fe marsa alam
<thelinuxer> no landlines
<thelinuxer> el 7ala dank :D
<saad_> :D
<saad_> int7ar :D
<saad_> bs b3d cairo security camp
<saad_> tl3na ma3a anas
<saad_> w2fna fil sa7ra belel
<saad_> kan mawkef w7sh
<saad_> w kant el donya hawa :S
<saad_> e dlma :S
<saad_> :D
<saad_> sa3et-ha el wa7ed bytmna law ma3ah 7ta 7omar :D
<thelinuxer> loooooool
<thelinuxer> ma3lesh :D
<saad_> :D
<ashams> thelinuxer, man, I think a mail will be heavier to load, try if it will work: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/31/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t15:00
<thelinuxer> ashams: eshta
<ashams> cool
<thelinuxer> ashams: thanx man it's opening now :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, shit, just now......
<ashams> I didn't imagine it's soooooo bad
<thelinuxer> lol 3ady
<ashams> I'll mail it
<thelinuxer> i get disconnected all the time aslan
<thelinuxer> la2 eshta i will save it
<thelinuxer> i saved it ya3ny ..
<ashams> ok
<ashams> Menopia, hey dude
<Menopia> hey ashams
<ashams> how are you buddy?
<Menopia> el7 wenta 3amel eh?
<ashams> tamam el7amdi lellah
<ashams> ok, let's get to work
<ashams> Menopia, we need a logo for ArabNet conf
<ashams> so we can put it on our wiki-site
<Menopia> msh arabnet 3andohm logo
<ashams> and on the Tunisian and Palestinian team's too
<ashams> thelinuxer, ^
<thelinuxer> hi Menopia :)
<thelinuxer> 3amel eih ?
<Menopia> hi thelinuxer :D
<ashams> yes, but we need one that says Arabic Teams :)
<Menopia> el7 tamam
<thelinuxer> here is the thing
<thelinuxer> ArabNet want Ubuntu Arabic teams to be partners as a single unit
<thelinuxer> i think it's not legal to use Ubuntu's logo directly
<Menopia> msh fahem, ya3ny logo ykon mwado7 en el arabic teams sponsering el event?
<Menopia> s7?
<thelinuxer> bos enta 3aref el logo beta3na, sa7 ?
<Menopia> ah
<Menopia> wa7ed zayo lel arabic teams?
<thelinuxer> we feeh logo tany le tunis we palestine ..etc
<Menopia> tmam
<thelinuxer> we will be partners with ArabNet as  a single team
<thelinuxer> so we need a logo for this team
<Menopia> mafhom :)
<Menopia> ok
<thelinuxer> masalan momken yekoon el circle of friends feeha 7eta men kol 3alam ...
<Menopia> mashy, el mafrod ye5las emta?
<thelinuxer> ASAP 3ashan na7'od mowaf2a bardo men el nas el tanya
<Menopia> ok
<ashams> Can't wait to see Menopia 's output :) (tchek tchek tchek tchek tchek)
<Menopia> hhhhhhhh :)
<thelinuxer> :)
<ashams> lol
<Menopia> howa el meeting elgaay hayb2a irc?
<thelinuxer> ashams: el meeting beta3ko feen ?
<Menopia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2012-02-0X ?
<thelinuxer> nefsy yekoon IRC 3ashan el nas kolaha te3ref tetabe3 we keda ..
<Menopia> ah ana kman tel3ly safr youm el gom3a :(
<thelinuxer> :(
<Menopia> fa yareet irc
<thelinuxer> we 7aterga3 emta ?
<Menopia> 3ala el etnen kda
<Menopia> :)
<thelinuxer> teegy belsalama
<ashams> Menopia, would you please +1 the irc suggestion on that msg, so we can collect votes on it? :-) (7ases enny fi magles el sha3b)
<thelinuxer> :D
<Menopia> allah yesalmik thelinuxer
<Menopia> ashams, ok
<Menopia> :D:D
<ashams> Thanks :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: lol
<ashams> bas ana mesh dictator zay elkatatny, don't worry
<thelinuxer> ashams: lool, we'll see ...
<Menopia> hhhhhhhh :)
<ashams> lol
<ashams> thelinuxer, Tunisian team confirmed
<thelinuxer> ashams: cool
<thelinuxer> i will send an email isA to ArabNet
<ashams> ok great
<thelinuxer> and we will coordinate with the guys 3ashan el logo wel description
<ashams> ok
<elacheche_anis> hold on
<elacheche_anis> ashams, what is confirmed!!
<ashams> elacheche_anis, that you want to participate in Arab net conf
<ashams> by promotional advertising
<ashams> elacheche_anis, didn't I understand well?
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: any problems dude ?
<elacheche_anis> hold on please
<thelinuxer> ok
<ashams> ok
<ashams> <---- prayer for 10 mins
<thelinuxer> me too
<elacheche_anis> ok
<elacheche_anis> thelinuxer, ashams I said that zied had sent a mail to theme.. I don't said that there is a confirmation yet.. thelinuxer you can check your inbox you will find the mail that zied sent
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: back .. yes i saw the email I asked ashams to get me final confirmation on the matter
<elacheche_anis> I have not a final confirmation, we have not receive an answer of our last mail(that mail)
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: ok .. she called me and said they can't offer tickets and accommodations, sorry for any confusions
<thelinuxer> so we will have mutual advertising, they will spread the word about about ubuntu and ubuntu arabic teams and we will spread the word about ArabNet
<elacheche_anis> ah ok.. can you please send a mail to zied said that??
<thelinuxer> np can u please send me his email in private ?
<elacheche_anis> ok
<ashams> elacheche_anis, Sorry for the misunderstanding :(
<elacheche_anis> it's ok ashams :)
<elacheche_anis> may be it's my fault, that I haven't no how to share the information with you XD
<ashams> I thought that is 2 different things, I mean tickets&accommodation and advertising :)
<ashams> it is*
<elacheche_anis> :)
<ashams> gtg, sorry guys
<ashams> wil catch you later
<thelinuxer> ashams: cool, bye
<elacheche_anis> see you soon ashams :)
<ashams> bye
<ashams> thelinuxer, has it been solved with Anis?
<thelinuxer> ashams: i sent an email
<ashams> confirmed from Tunis?
<thelinuxer> waiting for their replu
<thelinuxer> reply*
<thelinuxer> MFawzy: sorry got disconnected
<thelinuxer> and can't log into gmail kaman :)
<ashams> ok thanks
<MFawzy> nvm :)
<MFawzy> thelinuxer: __^
<MFawzy> wasalo 73 fe a5er taqdeer lel Jazeera Masr --3an wezaret el se77a :@
<MFawzy> :'(
<thelinuxer> Shit!
<MFawzy> enna l-Allah w ena elayh rage3oon
<ashams> but who killed them?
<MFawzy> ashams: el a5bar el rasmeya bet2ool "tadafo3" :\
<MFawzy> bas, eh elly 5alahom "yatadaf3o" now ? :S
<thelinuxer> tadafo3 ezay ya3ny?!
<thelinuxer> howa awel match kora el masreyeen yero7ooh!
<ashams> I have seen ppl from portsaid on fb saying that they'll kill Alalhly fans
<ashams> I think el-masri fans was intending to do terrorism
<thelinuxer> ashams: i think deh el 7arb el ahleya ely wa3adoona beeha ...
<ashams> I always considered football fanatics as low ppl, it's normal on this level, seriously
<thelinuxer> bos ana ma3aya wa7ed mo7eb lel koora geddan
<thelinuxer> lama 2oltelo nas matet 2ally 3ady
<ashams> the problem is dead person are not necessarily fanatics :'(
<thelinuxer> laken lama 2oltelo kam 35 wa7ed nafoo7'o darab we 2aly dah mosta7eel yekoon sha3'ab koora
<ashams> ah, someone conspired
<ashams> it can be true, central security opened gates for el-masri fans to run through the play groun
<ashams> ground
<ashams> even to chase el-ahli's
<thelinuxer> Lelah el amr men kabl wa men ba3d ...
<thelinuxer> ashams: ya 3am el cloaking ;)
<elacheche_anis> Guys look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=precise_pangolin_by_elacheche_bedis.jpg
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: looks cool (Y)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, when you'll renew membership?
<ashams> elacheche_anis, it's coooool
<thelinuxer> ashams: in 6 month i think ...
<thelinuxer> i should receive an email soon
<thelinuxer> they send an email before your membership expire
<ashams> yeah, a month before?
<thelinuxer> don't actually remember
<thelinuxer> ashams: bas eshme3na ya3ny ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, to collect some new testimonials :P
<thelinuxer> ana gamed awi we mesh me7tag :P
<thelinuxer> el sara7a i was expected to be a DM(debian maintainer) by now
<thelinuxer> bas i really didn't have enough time to pull this off
<ashams> what you wanted to maintain?
<thelinuxer> nothing specifically .. just wanted to get into debian development somehow
<thelinuxer> this would make me a member in ubuntu too btw
<thelinuxer> if I am  a DD (debian developer) I am automatically a UD
<ashams> dude, it takes a long time till you feel comfortable with things in there
<ashams> so, you should start now
<thelinuxer> i started a few month ago
<thelinuxer> and i have a sponsor
<thelinuxer> and i maintain a package there kaman
<thelinuxer> bas i am still not good enough to be a DM
<ashams> it's just few steps, you can't stop now
<ashams> !
<thelinuxer> bos the package I am maintaining to really really simple
<thelinuxer> and used by a small set of people
<ashams> yalla 3alashan tezaker leena
<ashams> what language?
<thelinuxer> GTK
<ashams> c++
<thelinuxer> I am not the developer
<ashams> ah
<thelinuxer> i am just the maintainer
<thelinuxer> wait
<thelinuxer> http://packages.debian.org/sid/gdigi
<ashams> but some ti,es you might need to fix some bugs to catch with some release or so
<ashams> ah
<thelinuxer> this package is for managing device call "guitar effects processors" and specially for the DigiTech brand
<ashams> coool
<thelinuxer> so what is added mostly is support for new devices, which I don't have
<ashams> aaaaah
<ashams> now i got it
<thelinuxer> and all of it is just midi msgs, as the device is seen as an external sound card
<thelinuxer> so adding new devices isn't a really big hassle and would be tested by the contributor him/herself
<ashams> your name is there: http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gdigi.html
<thelinuxer> yes I am the maintainer
<ashams> dude, jump to the real work
<ashams> go to ~motu and get some mentorship
<thelinuxer> i don't think this pkg will ever leave testing :D
<ashams> hahahah lol
<thelinuxer> i just read in the UDW scripts that they are swamped and can't mentor anymore devs
<thelinuxer> UDW logs*
<ashams> shit
<ashams> the same happened with bug squad
<ashams> I hate this
<thelinuxer> yes of course
<thelinuxer> small number of experienced devs and a lot who want to learn
<thelinuxer> expected ...
<ashams> I was thinking of a modular general mentorship program, but no one listened
<ashams> they said no discussion now, it's vacation
<thelinuxer> :S
<ashams> it was jan 1st
<thelinuxer> tayeb I guess they are back now ...
<ashams> but I hated them
<thelinuxer> bos one of the main problems with free software is that it's changing really fast
<ashams> yessss
<thelinuxer> you can hardly keep up
<thelinuxer> so having a program is not that easy
<thelinuxer> having a one-to-one mentorship really makes perfect sense
<thelinuxer> may be not as efficient as we hope, but it's working so far
<ashams> all what they hated is "ppl expect us to *teach* them everything*
<ashams> they want a hands-on
<ashams> they hated 1/1 too
<thelinuxer> and if i am getting a mentor i would want him to teach me everything :D
<ashams> of course
<thelinuxer> btw i sent an email to the mailing list about ur membership
<ashams> so, why to close the whole thing while there are many ppl ready to teach everything
<ashams> SHIT!!!!
<ashams> now omar will feel bad
<thelinuxer> they aren't closing it, they will just be selective ..
<thelinuxer> why would he feel bad ?
<ashams> coz he reall wanted to be a member
<thelinuxer> and i think he already knows
<ashams> how?
<thelinuxer> and what's preventing him ?
<thelinuxer> omar mola7zeto gamda awi :D
<thelinuxer> i think he is subscribed to the page
<thelinuxer> and he will notice the cloaking stuff we keda
<thelinuxer> no use hiding it
<ashams> yeah
<ashams> he's really sub'd to that page :D
<thelinuxer> and u can actually guide him through the process
<ashams> coooool
<thelinuxer> i am subscribed to this page ..
<ashams> me tooo :D
<thelinuxer> and i don't know y didn't i get your name
<thelinuxer> U CRAZY GEEK!
<ashams> hehe >:)
<ashams> linux chix are doing some mentorship to C
<thelinuxer> link ?
<ashams> one sec
<thelinuxer> sure ..
<ashams> thelinuxer, that's all so far: http://mailman.linuxchix.org/pipermail/courses/2012-January/002844.html
<thelinuxer> ashams: yaah! i guess i studied their course on kernel module dev 5 years ago :D
<ashams> woooooohhoooooooo
<ashams> a kernel module kaman, doul chix gamdeen 2wiiii
<thelinuxer> awi el sara7a ..
<thelinuxer> u in cairo these days ?
<ashams> no, in town
<thelinuxer> hmmm...
<ashams> whyy?
<thelinuxer> no specific reason
<ashams> when you'll be back to cairo?
<thelinuxer> by tomorrow isA
<ashams> coool, i'm sure it's cold over there
<thelinuxer> nope
<thelinuxer> it's actually hotter
<ashams> weird !
<thelinuxer> ya3ny el 7etta deh 3ammatan hotter shewaya
<thelinuxer> mesh 3aref leeh el sara7a
<ashams> ra3'm ennha desert, it should have a bi diff between day and night
<ashams> i bet it's nice weather on day
<thelinuxer> and by night too
<ashams> man, why ppl say, some software is ported to another, what the hell they mean?
<thelinuxer> where do people say that ?
<ashams> in hell
<thelinuxer> !
<ashams> >:-)
<thelinuxer> mesh fahem
<ashams> somewhere I couldn't remember
<thelinuxer> ya3ny edeeny example 7a2ee2y keda
<ashams> I don't know, but when I find I'll ping you
<thelinuxer> eshtat
<ashams> Menopia, should we postpone that meeting to next friday?
<Menopia> la2 law IRC
<ashams> jonathan wants to postpone...
<ashams> two of you, that's cool
<Menopia> khalas mashy
<thelinuxer> menopia should i kick one of u ?
<Menopia> ah
<Menopia> menopia_
<Menopia> I don't know who is him :D
<Menopia> I have one xchat running now
<ashams> Menopia, just run this: /MSG NickServ SET ENFORCE ON
<Menopia> ashams, ok
<ashams> is menopia_ in your group? if no it won't work
<ashams> hi menopia_ who r u?
<Menopia> mmm I am now on Konversation, I don't know how menopia_ is here :D:D
<Menopia> ma 3lena :D
<ashams> what Menopia means aslan? ya 3am seebak :P
<ashams> ah
<Menopia> tamam :D
<ashams> cooool
<ashams> applaud :D
<thelinuxer> loool
<Menopia> looool :D
<thelinuxer> about that meeting
<thelinuxer> is the agenda complete ?
<ashams> who knows?
<thelinuxer> i see there is very slow response on the mailing list, do u expect to be ready by this friday ?
<ashams> I wait for ppl to add things
<thelinuxer> ashams: wasn't me!
<Menopia> congratulations ashams :)
<Menopia> ana lesa 3aref delwa2ty :D
<Menopia> eh dah howa ra7 fen :D:D
<thelinuxer> Menopia: mesh 3aref
<thelinuxer> yemken internet problems..
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-02
<S-I> Hello
<EgyParadox> hELLO
<S-I> What is going on in egypt?
<EgyParadox> Hello*
<S-I> Im completely shocked by these images
<ashams> S-I, it's normal thing these days
<S-I> very sad time
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-03
<jonathanhindi> ashams: el meeting hyb2a hena ?!
<ashams> jonathanhindi, it should be, but no one around so far!
<jonathanhindi> no irc channel for the council sa7 ?!
<ashams> yes, sure :)
<jonathanhindi> who is attending? All of us ?!
<ashams> no, it should be all but Anas
<jonathanhindi> I have to go on 6:00 :(
<ashams> I suspect if we''l have a meeting at all :(
<ashams> we'll*
<jonathanhindi> me too !
<ashams> El balad wal3a, I felt shame to send a reminder :-(
<jonathanhindi> Gamal, told me seconds.
<ashams> cool
<ashams> Wazery said he'll be here in minutes
<mgamal> ping
<jonathanhindi> mgamal:  Welcome
<mgamal> jonathanhindi: thanks
<ashams> mgamal, welcome man
<mgamal> welcome, ashams
<jonathanhindi> ytbka wazery
<mgamal> ashams: can you post a link for the agenda?
<jonathanhindi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2012-02-0X#preview
<mgamal> thanks jon
<ashams> oh no, just renamed it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2012-02-03
<ashams> sorry jonathanhindi :(
<ashams> I always on the bad time
<jonathanhindi> ashams: no problem
<mgamal> so?
<ashams> Menopia, hi o/
<Menopia> Hi guys :D
<Menopia> hi ashams :)
<ashams> hi dude :-)
<Menopia> what's going on?
<ashams> cool
<jonathanhindi> ok guys lets start because i have to leave at 6
<Menopia> ok
<ashams> so, it's first meeting and thus things are a little weird
<Menopia> but where ahmed toulan
<ashams> he won't attend
<ashams> ok, let's proceed with first item
<ashams> Council: Responsibilities of Council
<Menopia> ok
<Menopia> what is the agenda :D:D
<jonathanhindi> Menopia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2012-02-03
<Menopia> thanks jonathanhindi
<jonathanhindi> ashams: please proceed !
<jonathanhindi> Menopia: urw
<ashams> as suggested by community council, it's 1)Solve conflicts, 2)approve process change
<ashams> do we need more?
<ashams> this is just warming up
<mgamal> I don't think so
<jonathanhindi> ashams: monitor focus groups
<ashams> good point
<ashams> which drive us to council form
<mgamal> the less responsibilities the council has, the more space there is for the community to breathe
<ashams> how should we form council, from FGs
<ashams> ?
<ashams> FGs' admins be council members by nature?
<Menopia> sorry guys, but can we call anas as he told me that he wants someone to remind him and I don't have his number
<ashams> ok, I'll do it
<ashams> how can ppl join council?
<Menopia> applying for it, and let the community to vote
<ashams> we already agreed upon Official members of Ubutnu-EG(Membership can be granted through preparing application > meeting > Approval or refusal)
<jonathanhindi> ashams:  By elections from any fg, But we need to put a detailed procedures for forming the council, and how people can apply
<ashams> should we restrict it to FG members?
<ashams> Menopia, i like this approach too
<mgamal> ashams: I prefer having it open for any member
<Menopia> I agree with jonathanhindi
<ashams> what if non-fg member wants to join council?
<jonathanhindi> ashams: nop i mean that he/she must be a working in ubuntu egypt for a while at least 1 year, and an official member of ubuntu egypt
<mgamal> ashams: I don't think there is a problem with that
<ashams> jonathanhindi, that approach shows 2 problems
<mgamal> btw guys, what are the membership procedures for ubuntu-eg?
<ashams> 1) how can we measure if some1 is workin in ubuntu-eg for that long
<jonathanhindi> ashams: from the membership application.
<ashams> 2) like mgamal said, what is ubuntu-eg membership?
<ashams> being reg'd doesn't mean s/he's active enough!
<Menopia> I think we need a wiki page to describe this procedure
<ashams> yeah
<jonathanhindi> ashams: When you were talking about the council responsibility, you say that the council will approve memberships I am wrong ?
<ashams> how can ppl gain ubuntu-eg membership and should we complicate it like so?
<ashams> jonathanhindi, actually I can't remember :P
<mgamal> I guess for that we can just follow the same procedures for the global ubuntu membership
<mgamal> wat do you guys think?
<ashams> ok, if ubuntu-eg membership, how can ppl join? who should accept their membership?
<Menopia> ashams, it's not very complicated, any active person can make an application with his work and we the council approve him or not
<jonathanhindi> ashams: gain it by applying to it, and in the application must have some easy procedures like the ubuntu global memberships. mgamal you hit my point :),
<jonathanhindi> Menopia: I think this is a good working plan
<ashams> cool, we agreed then :)
<ashams> should we move to next point?
<jonathanhindi> for me yes
<Menopia> I think so
<ashams> Council Term. 6 months, longer or shorter?
<Menopia> it's enough
<Menopia> in my opinion
<jonathanhindi> ashams: me too, its ok for 6 month, every release cycle
<Menopia> and the voting can be done in every release party
<ashams> wooow, that's coooool
<ashams> I love this idea :-)
<mgamal> I object
<mgamal> public voting on IRC
<mgamal> not all members can attend live meetings
<mgamal> transparency people, transparency
<Menopia> So I think mailing list is better than irc
<jonathanhindi> Menopia and ashams i think we must divided between our internal events and external events, I agree with mgamal voting on irc
<ashams> let's vote: <medium> <value>
<ashams> IRC +1
<jonathanhindi> IRC +1
<Menopia> IRC +1
<jonathanhindi> tab mien b2a el mo3tried :D
<ashams> almost done :)
<Menopia> should we but the IRC in the beginning ?
<Menopia> :D
<Menopia> mowafka :D
<ashams> mgamal, IRC +1?
<mgamal> IRC +1
<ashams> cool
<ashams> next point?
<jonathanhindi> ashams: i think the voting should happen before the release day with 2 weeks at least
<Menopia> jonathanhindi, why?
<ashams> to leave 1 week for FG elections
<ashams> right?
<Menopia> aha
<Menopia> jonathanhindi,
<jonathanhindi> Menopia: I am looking forward, kman people who work in the council are almost the most active members in the community and they should be preparing for the release party
<ashams> good reason, even
<ashams> mgamal, 2 weeks before release?
<jonathanhindi> Menopia: so kol mkan badri kol mkan a7san
<mgamal> shouldn't the new council be formed _after_ every release?
<ashams> why?
<mgamal> I am asking :)
<Menopia> jonathanhindi, aha I got it
<jonathanhindi> Menopia and ashams i think after will solve my concern :)
<jonathanhindi> but i prefer before :D
<ashams> so we settled on after?
<mgamal> I guess we can hold the votes before the  release but the new council should assume responsibility after the release :)
<Menopia> Totally agree mgamal,
<jonathanhindi> mgamal: ana kont baktib keda :D
<ashams> cool
<ashams> it's done
<ashams> next point?
<mgamal> in that case it doesn't matter when we vote
<Menopia> next point :)
<mgamal> we can vote on the release day itself
<mgamal> next point
<ashams> that's the next point, release date gets changed every time
<ashams> we need stable dates for elections
<ashams> end of april and end of oct?
<mgamal> agree
<jonathanhindi> 6 months from the past election date
<jonathanhindi> last **
<ashams> jonathanhindi,  this way it can shift on the long run
<Menopia> agree with ashams,
<ashams> shift a bit earlier or later
<jonathanhindi> but that way we can make sure that every council got the same time as the last one
<Menopia> end of april and end of oct
<mgamal> votes everyone?
<ashams> vote: 6months period -------------- OR ------- end of april, end of oct ?
<mgamal> end of april, end of october +1
<Menopia> +1
<jonathanhindi> ashams: i think it is the same :D
<jonathanhindi> +! end or april, end of october :D
<jonathanhindi> +1 *
<Menopia> sorry +1 end of april, end of october
<ashams> ok , done
<ashams> next?
<jonathanhindi> next
<jonathanhindi> Number of council members.
<mgamal> number of members?
<ashams> how many ppl should be their on council?
<ashams> hahaha :-)
<jonathanhindi> 5% of the community official members
<ashams> mind blowing thing ;)
<Menopia> :D
<mgamal> 5 are enough
<mgamal> once we have many members in FGs we can have delegates from each FG
<mgamal> so I say for now 5
<jonathanhindi> mgamal: good point
<ashams> jonathanhindi 5 or 5% ?
<jonathanhindi> 5liha 5 :)
<ashams> I think 5% is the future, but now it's too advanced :)
<ashams> so 5, done?
<ashams> ala2ona!
<Menopia> ok :D
<ashams> next?
<jonathanhindi> ashams: i was think with the future in mind when i was saying 5%
<ashams> jonathanhindi, I could read that ;)
<mgamal> initial FGs
<ashams> A)Support
<ashams> B)Spokespersons
<ashams> C)Marketing
<ashams> D)Moderators
<ashams> E)Website Maintainers
<ashams> F)Social Media
<ashams> G)Bankers
<ashams> H)Sponsors
<ashams> Those are intial FGs we agreed upon on ML
<ashams> any objections
<jonathanhindi> who is the bankers ?!
<ashams> money holders :P
<Menopia> and where is the media
<mgamal> I guess you mean treasurers
<mgamal> anyway
<ashams> Menopia, Social Media
<mgamal> one suggestion
<ashams> coool
<ashams> shooot
<mgamal> Social Media, Marketing, and sponsorts can be lumped into one group
<mgamal> PR
<ashams> mgamal, ma 2olna keda, jonathanhindi 2al nefsel, sa7 ya 3am?
<jonathanhindi> mgamal: i think when people are trying to get sponsors is very different from social media maslan !
<mgamal> we can start with PR now, once we grow we can diversify
<jonathanhindi> ana 2wlt eno social media can be with marketinhg
<ashams> jonathanhindi, so you have a good memory !
<jonathanhindi> mesh 3rief i don't agree hwa fi haga 3'lat, bas mesh adier a5li el social media m3 el sponsors maslan
<ashams> so merge socail media with marketing, or make all into PR?
<ashams> or leave separate?
<jonathanhindi> +1 for mege social media with marketing
<mgamal> let's leave sponsors separate
<mgamal> +1 for jonathan's suggestion
<ashams> heh, the same meaning in diff words
<ashams> Menopia, agree on this ^
<Menopia> mowafka
<ashams> done
<mgamal> wait
<mgamal> the spokespersons
<mgamal> shouldn't they be part of PR too?
<jonathanhindi> mgamal: ana mesh 3rief lazmitha brdo
<ashams> what about?
<ashams> jonathanhindi, mgamal it's expansion for council
<ashams> we have limited no of council
<ashams> but we need to sear into governorates
<ashams> like alex
<ashams> we have branch there
<ashams> but I suspect if a council member will be there
<mgamal> aha
<ashams> so, it's a major obstacle
<jonathanhindi> ashams: good point
<ashams> so, done?
<mgamal> still spokespersons can be part of PR regardless of their location
<ashams> ok vote: merger spokespersons into PR? +1, -1 or +0
<mgamal> +1
<Menopia> +1
<jonathanhindi> hwa fien el pr you mean the sm with the marketing is named pr. sm and marketing should be renamed marketing not pr
<mgamal> whatever the name is
<mgamal> sm, marketing, and spokespersons in one group
<jonathanhindi> spokespersons is not relavent to marketing that's what i mean
<ashams> Guys it's almost 6;00, do you want to continue?
<mgamal> I have no problem with that
<jonathanhindi> ashams: momkin 10 mins kman
<ashams> ok
<ashams> A)Support
<ashams> B)Sponsors
<ashams> C)PR: Marketing + Social Media + Spokespersons
<ashams> D)Moderators
<ashams> E)Website Maintainers
<ashams> F)Bankers
<ashams> final shape?
<mgamal> +1
<Menopia> MOWAFKA :D
<ashams> Bankers = treasurers :)
<jonathanhindi> +0
<mgamal> ashams?
<ashams> jonathanhindi, what happened?
<ashams> jonathanhindi, so we kick marketing?
<ashams> or kick spokespersons?
<jonathanhindi> nop but i think marketing must not be with spokespersons
<ashams> so, can we intiate now, then we separate when we figure out more about the nature of such FGs?
<jonathanhindi> ok
<ashams> +1
<jonathanhindi> +1
<ashams> coool
<ashams> How can persons join FGs?
<mgamal> by simple announcement
<ashams> we almost agreed on: Anyone with history in that specific job(to preserve quality) and Activity on it.
<ashams> are we done with this?
<jonathanhindi> I think when applying to the membership he/she choose his preference. according to his/her experience should be part of the fg
<jonathanhindi> brb phone
<Menopia> jonathanhindi, ana kont baktb kda :)
<mgamal> here is what I think
<mgamal> any volunteer can join the FG he wants
<ashams> but Quality ya man!
<mgamal> as of that moment he is an FG member
<mgamal> ashams: what is the specific job of an FG?
<ashams> according to each FG
<ashams> if Support, they give support on our mediums
<ashams> that's for example
<mgamal> cool
<mgamal> so FGs must be joined by people who are willing to do that activity, no?
<Menopia> yes
<ashams> right:)
<Menopia> anyone
<Menopia> in any time
<mgamal> the question is. Are "FGs" elite groups of people who already did activities, or is it the way people do activities from?
<Menopia> the way people do activities from in my opinion
<mgamal> same here, Menopia
<mgamal> what I envision basically is that all ubuntu-eg members are members of one FG  or another
<ashams> no, they are active ppl who want to do specific job, but bearing in mind that they should be at some good experience as they wil represent ubuntu-eg
<Menopia> ashams, you have a point
<mgamal> ok, so should we take votes?
<ashams> each FG has it's own members
<jonathanhindi> mgamal: please tell me votes on what?
<mgamal> on the nature of FGs
<Menopia> I think it is better if we leave it with no voting and anyone, this way we can grant that new members are participating freely
<mgamal> agree with Menopia
<ashams> but quality!
<Menopia> the representation can't be made if he/she is not an official member
<jonathanhindi> quality matters, i think we could find a balanced solution
<ashams> those will officially represent the whole team
<Menopia> the quality is in the hands of the FG leader
<mgamal> so the question again is are FGs "elite groups" or "voluntary groups"?
<Menopia> one of his responsibility is to grant that any work he approve meets the quality, and the community can guide him
<jonathanhindi> Menopia: if you are a fg leader of spokespersons and all the members fear public speaking. and you need 2 of them to present something at the moment, what you are going to do?
<Menopia> mmm
<mgamal> the members should've not joined spokespersons group to begin wihth
<ashams> I vote on elite +1
<mgamal> membership should be voluntary for this reason
<jonathanhindi> ento la5btoni
<mgamal> so let's take votes, elite or open
<ashams> me tooooooo
<ashams> elite +1
<jonathanhindi> can you give me one moment ashr7lkom haga
<ashams> ok
<ashams> guys, I have to go, so sorrrry
<jonathanhindi> I don't think when we are searching for quality we can check it by the ability of the person to learn not only his past experience, so why not open, because we need at least to check if he can learn the job or not. bas keda
<Menopia> jonathanhindi, e7na momken nestasny el sposkespersons fg mn enaha tb2a open
<ashams> what about make it open but joiners should show some experience
<ashams> ?
<mgamal> hard to do
<jonathanhindi> la2 the same time if you are talking about social media and the members don't have a fb account what you are going to do? thats all it is about a skills and abilities
<mgamal> hmmm
<mgamal> I guess this needs a separate discussion
<mgamal> can we leave this to the next meeting?
<ashams> yes plz
<jonathanhindi> please
<ashams> gtg, and will read logs later, sorrrrrrrrry
<ashams> byeeeee
<ashams> :(
<jonathanhindi> I have to go too
<jonathanhindi> so can we meet again to continue the agenda !
<mgamal> ok
<mgamal> before you leave
<ashams> what about next friday?
<Menopia> ok
<mgamal> that's too far
<mgamal> can we make it tomorrow, 5 pm?
<ashams> tab monday?
<jonathanhindi> before wednesday i am not free
<mgamal> aha
<mgamal> next Friday is good for me then
<ashams> 5pm?
<mgamal> ok
<jonathanhindi> Next wednesday or next firday
<Menopia> I agree with tomorrow and Monday
<ashams> next friday, IRC or in person?
<Menopia> IRC
<mgamal> IRC
<jonathanhindi> IRC
<ashams> friday, 5 pm?
<Menopia> ok
<jonathanhindi> blash fi nos el youm
<ashams> tab when, 8 pm, is ok with Menopia and mgamal ?
<jonathanhindi> 5las 5 ok
<Menopia> mashy
<ashams> ok 5 then
<Menopia> 5 wala 8
<mgamal> 8 is ok
<Menopia> :)
<mgamal> 5 is ok
<mgamal> both are ok :
<mgamal> even 10am is ok on Friday
<ashams> so we settle to 5
<mgamal> ok
<mgamal> let's take votes
<Menopia> ok
<ashams> friday 5:00pm ..Irc
<jonathanhindi> 10 am 7ellw awey
<mgamal> Friday, 5pm, IRC? +1 if you agree,
<ashams> +1
<mgamal> +1
<Menopia> +1
<jonathanhindi> 10 am please :D
<mgamal> MOWAFAQA
<Menopia> mashy
<Menopia> 10 mafesh moshkla
<mgamal> or should that be WAFAQ AL-COUNCIL now? :P
<ashams> ya3ni 10 am?
<jonathanhindi> 10 am
<ashams> we took time to decide time more than meeting itself
<jonathanhindi> hehe
<ashams> we could hav efinish agenda by now :D
<ashams> have finished*
<jonathanhindi> ok 10 am yala byebey :D
<ashams> 10 am +1
<mgamal> what? what?
<jonathanhindi> 10 am +1
<mgamal> -1
<Menopia> mgamal, I am like you I thought it was PM
<ashams> Menopia ?
<ashams> ok i really gtg
<mgamal> ok, let's discuss this on the ML
<ashams> I'll read the logs and will be there isA, any time you choose
<jonathanhindi> decided on the ml
<Menopia> ok
<jonathanhindi> byebye
<ashams> lolz
<mgamal> bye
<ashams> shit, we couldn't decide time on IRC and moved it to ML, that's EPIC :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: mgamal Menopia how r u guys :)
<ashams> bye
<Menopia> ana 2a3ed
<Menopia> msh mashy :D
<Menopia> thelinuxer, how are you man
<thelinuxer> Menopia: fine .. done with the meeting ?
<Menopia> wa7shnyy :D
<mgamal> yep
<thelinuxer> wenta kaman ya man .. law kan meeting bara kont geet ba3do ashofko :)
<mgamal> jonathan and shams had to leave so we have moved some discussions to the next meetoing
<thelinuxer> cool  i didn't know eno el meeting fe3lan 7aye7sal :D
<thelinuxer> kont gebt moot bot walla 7aga
<Menopia> ana ha2om akol wagy :D:D
<thelinuxer> Menopia: cool
<Menopia> back
<mgamal> wb
<thelinuxer> Menopia: wb
<thelinuxer> mgamal: Menopia got my email ?
<mgamal> dunno
<thelinuxer> i just sent u an email can u check ur inbox ?
<Menopia> yes
<Menopia> and I agree
<thelinuxer> that's cool Menopia
<thelinuxer> mgamal: and we shouldn't worry a lot about transparency
<thelinuxer> cause it's a third party tool and we can't actually control anything but the dates and the emails-addresses
#ubuntu-eg 2014-01-30
<Askao> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2014-02-02
<egyDev> thelinuxer: صباحو عنب
<thelinuxer> egyDev: saba7 el fol :)
